

Using Google Voice to Receive and Reply to SMS Messages in Web App - sandeep45

Hi, I have a startup and can not afford my own personal short code. I decided to use my Google Voice Number to receive SMS messages and have my app read them and then respond to them. It seems to work fine, but I am wondering if anyone has any experience doing this? Any possible issues or things or alternatives I should be aware of.
======
ohgodthecat
It is probably against the TOS and if you get caught I can see your google
account getting locked.

Take a look at twilio (<http://www.twilio.com/pricing>) if you haven't
already.

